# Christmas Ornaments



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well have been hard at it making Christmas ornaments. Mostly mini birdhouses which sell pretty good and regular ornaments which sell well. These are made with the direction of Larry Hasiak from Florida. Easy to make and fast. I e-mailed him and he sent me a DVD that the Alabama Woodturners made during one of his demo's on HF's and Christmas ornaments. Anyway a couple more and will have a dozen each. I have been asked by the Arts Council to display a half dozen each at the Art Gallery for display and for sale. See what happens. They are either finished with Deft spray lacquer or minwax spray poly. You can't see it in the photo's but the LOML also sprayed a few with glitter spray. They don't look bad. Only have the birds glued on 3 so will get the rest done later. Comments welcome.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, my wife asked me to tell you that they are simply gorgeous, which is exactly what I think.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

You are going to have me singing Christmas carols if you don't stop showing those and it is supposed to be 88* here today.  

I really like those, you did good. How about popping me an email as to where I can request that DVD when you have a chance.

Hope all is going well out your way.

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bernie W

Very,Very nice I like the bird houses, many guest and members ask how to make money with woodworking in a home shop this one would be great seller I sure.. 

I say that because if I saw it for sell I would buy one  but I don't think I would put it out side....I like the way you have them setup... 


===========


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Both of these are pretty good sellers. I am kind of excited about displaying them at the Arts Center. I was honored that they ask me after seeing my turnings at the fair. We will see what happens.

Harry tell your wife thanks.


----------

